# URGENT!! Need info on Wireless Fence Safety around Infants



## Juran14 (Aug 1, 2015)

PLEASE reply ASAP!!

My daughter is about to purchase and install a WIRELESS ELECTRONIC FENCE and put it INSIDE by the Nursery Door to keep their dog from peeing in the Nursery!!

She said unless I can find a reliable source to say, "This is NOT SAFE," they are going ahead with this plan.

I've Goggled for hours ~ the American Medical Association, Pediatricians, etc., however; the only reports discuss OUTDOOR use and its effect on PETS.

If you have ANY "reliable" sources, links, reports, articles, etc., which I can forward to my daughter; PLEASE send them to me!!

Thank you, "Concerned Grandma"


----------



## MylittleTiger (Apr 19, 2010)

What exactly are your concerns? That the dog will see the baby as the one causing its pain? (being shocked when it goes into the baby's room) Are you worried that the radio frequency of the device will harm the baby? Please be more specific as it seems you really are worried but you don't give the reasons why.

I spent a few minutes looking into this. There are a few different kinds of these 'invisible' fences, and generally they operate at a frequency of 10.65kHz (give or take). There have been studies done on frequencies over 60Hz and their effects on humans, but nothing as low as what this fence would generate.

Here is an easy to read article discussing electric fields and exposure in animals and humans. I think it will calm your fears. http://emfandhealth.com/60HzMagneticFieldsCancer.pdf

I think in the end you will find that the dog fence will not be a danger to your grandchild, but I am operating on the assumption that you are concerned about the Hz exposure. We are exposed to these every day, for example the wiring in our homes are at 60Hz, an iron is 120, a hair dryer is 80 and your TV is about 60.

I hope that helped. If I have not address your concerns I apologize. If you could post again with more specifics, that would help.


----------



## jmarroq (Jul 2, 2008)

I have heard of using these indoors for keeping dogs out of certain areas of the house...It should mention this on the "invisible fence" website. I don't think there is any chance of it harming a human unless that person is wearing the corresponding collar. Most people in my neighborhood have these fences because real fences are not allowed, and kids are always running in and out of yards without an issue. Probably same concept as a baby monitor...operating on wave frequencies.


----------

